# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Shusui Gavrilla

## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Selamat malam rekan2 kois.

Mohon apresiasinya untuk Shusui nisai ini, hasil breeding Gavrilla pada awal tahun lalu dan saat ini sudah menginjak umur Nisai dengan panjang 51cm. Kira2 apa saja kelebihan dari ikan ini? Dan apa saja kekurangannya?

Shusui ini hasil keeping dari keeper handal, kawan kita San Cherry dari SCK Sukabumi  :Pray2: :







Salam,
Team Gavrilla

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gavrilla Koi Farm

> Turunkah di zna bandung minggu ini ?


Engga Om Slamet, mungkin lain waktu. Biar banyak temennya dulu, bukan hanya Shusui. Mohon doanya aja semoga kualitas lokal bisa makin baik  :First:

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

